
Facebook adding auto-playing video ads to Messenger - zenbob
https://qz.com/1309535/facebook-is-putting-autoplaying-video-ads-in-messenger/
======
Rjevski
Just wondering how they’re going to keep people on the platform with these
annoyances.

People can tolerate ads on FB itself because it provides an unique experience
that’s hard to replicate elsewhere (due to the network effects), but I don’t
see what value Messenger offers compared to iMessage or WhatsApp (I know the
latter is FB too but it doesn’t yet have ads).

The second people see ads in their messenger they will just continue the
conversation on iMessage or WhatsApp or Telegram.

------
fwdpropaganda
This is really good news.

